# Computer and internet terms in Greek



## iyavor

Hello everyone,

Can someone help with the following basic terms? I tried in vain to find a decent web glossary for internet terms in greek- doesn't really exist (if someone dissents- please tell me where there is one!)

Internet
Web Site
EMail
Online
Chat 
Forum

Thanks!!


----------



## parakseno

I'll give it a try... (until someone more knowledgeable will enlighten us )

Internet - (το) Internet or (το) Διαδίκτυο
Web Site - (η) ιστοσελίδα
EMail - (το) ηλεκτρινικό ταχυδρομείο but I think most use (το) email
Chat - (η) συνομιλία


----------



## ireney

paraksno has it almost completely right:

One typo: ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο
and one note:
We usually call "chat" "chat" (τσατ in greek characters)


----------



## Billopoulos

Online - συνδεδεμένος


----------



## marilou

μα το φόρουμ πος το λέμε;


----------



## ireney

Απλά Φόρουμ :d


----------



## lazylew

some more that would be handy to know:
subscribe
password
download
upload

(first post here btw - hi all )


----------



## parakseno

Γειά σου και καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ!
Hello and welcome to the forum!

subscribe - εγγράφω (εν+γράφω)
password - κωδικός (ο) - masculine noun
download - κατεβάζω
upload - ανεβάζω


----------



## ireney

Note: If you are to be subscribed you should go with the passive voice


----------



## lazylew

parakseno said:


> Γειά σου και καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ!
> Hello and welcome to the forum!



Ευχαριστώ!

Usually it's impolite to point out someone's spelling errors; it's great to have found a forum where the contrary is true.
On top of that it's in several languages - I love it 

Quiero aprender un poco mas d'Espanol tambien (overzealous ;-))


----------



## Leila75

marilou said:


> μα το φόρουμ πος το λέμε;


 

Μήπως βρήκε κανείς καμιά καλή μετάφραση για τη λέξη thread? Ακόμα σπαζοκεφαλιάζω...


----------



## ireney

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια κοινά αποδεκτή μετάφραση για το thread. Εγώ προσωπικά θα το έλεγα "θέμα" αφού αυτό είναι και το "ενότητα" ακούγεται κάπως "βαρύγδουπο" για τέτοια χρήση.


----------



## Vagabond

Leila75 said:


> Μήπως βρήκε κανείς καμιά καλή μετάφραση για τη λέξη thread? Ακόμα σπαζοκεφαλιάζω...


Παίζει πολύ το "νήμα". Προσωπικά, προτιμώ το "θέμα" (εννοείται συζήτησης) και συμφωνώ με την ireney, αλλά και το νήμα (μηνυμάτων) πιστεύω είναι καλό, και σύμφωνο με τη λογική του αγγλικού "thread".


----------

